

Go 1.4 will have Android Support - StandardFuture
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1sYiPs2KWhNkygrmj-kJuQ1X1uYQF4aKiMZU9WR0Nw_U/edit

======
melling
It's mainly for OpenGL games or other places where you would use the NDK.
Wonder if it's possible to turn into a more general purpose tool for app
element with enough outside help?

------
hipsterrific
Finally. I'm glad Google's giving Java the boot. I had a feeling they were
heading that direction after the lawsuit and the subsequent change to AOT
compilation in Android 5.0.

